# Shooting weddings and AF points?



## ecphoto (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm helping out a family member that's broke by shooting their wedding. I did some after wedding pictures for some friends that were married in vegas a long time ago. Those pictures were okay, they loved them, but I've improved and can do better now lol.

My question now is, should I rely on a single focus point or multiple and let the camera decide?

My only reserve about that approach is having it ruin the focus on a great composition or an important moment by picking the wrong focus points. Then again using a single point and recomposing could cost me a valuable shot due to lost time.

What's your take on this?


----------



## cnutco (Mar 26, 2012)

I use the "single point and recomposing" method and have not missed a shot...  I have moved the focus point to the desired spot for special shots, but 99% of time it is set on center and then recompose.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 26, 2012)

Back Button Focus + Center Focus Point + Focus and Recomposing = Winning


----------



## tirediron (Mar 26, 2012)

Single point.  If it's a static scene (For instance while they are at the altar, formals) then I'll move the point exactly where I want.  If it's a dynamic scene (processional, recessional, reception) then I will often use Tyler's method, but be aware, there are potential problems with focus & recompose.


----------



## MReid (Mar 26, 2012)

Depends on how close you are and your depth of field. I normally shoot wide open so .........
Up close you need to use the correct focus point on the inside of the near eye, out to 8' or so.
Middle distance focus on the middle of the eyes recompose, 8' to 15' or so.
Further away middle point upper chest beyond 15' or so.
Always control your focus point, If I have to shoot fast I put it on the upper chest and shoot.

For me, inside 15'....I always choose the closest focus point and put it on the eyes....very seldom do I focus recompose, takes too long.
Outside 15' I choose the focus point based on overall composition, where I want the subject in the scene.


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 26, 2012)

Single point.

Just remember that keeping the camera vertical is a MUST.  The newer cameras with the better multi-point focusing will increase the aperture (ie DoF) to accommodate varied focus points masking camera tilt.


----------



## KmH (Mar 26, 2012)

You know there are 2 kinds of focus points, right?

The regular kind of focus point that can detect edge contrast in only one plane, either horizontal, or vertical.

Cross-type focus points that can detect edge contrast in both horizontal and vertical planes.

How many of each type, and how they are distributed in the viewfinder, depends on the camera you are using, which you don't mention unless you're using the AE-1 listed in your profile.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 26, 2012)

> and let the camera decide?


There is the key point.  

Do you want the camera making decisions, or do you want to be making the decisions?


----------



## ecphoto (Mar 26, 2012)

KmH said:


> You know there are 2 kinds of focus points, right?
> 
> The regular kind of focus point that can detect edge contrast in only one plane, either horizontal, or vertical.
> 
> ...


 
The AE-1 is the 35mm I learned on and it's all manual focus... I'm currently using a 550D.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 26, 2012)

Single center focus point.  Sometimes I use other single focus point when I am very close but very rare.


----------



## ecphoto (Mar 26, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Single center focus point.  Sometimes I use other single focus point when I am very close but very rare.


Do you focus then recompose with the center AF point or compose as desired using the center AF point?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 26, 2012)

yes, focus and recompose.

Focus and recompose wont work if you are really really close.  For example if you shoot a macro shot of the ring and the ring is not in the middle of the frame.  And other detail shots.


----------



## MTVision (Mar 26, 2012)

ecphoto said:
			
		

> Do you focus then recompose with the center AF point or compose as desired using the center AF point?



If you use only the center af point without recomposing then all your subjects will be dead center. If you focus with center af then recompose you can put your subject wherever you want in the frame. I'm not all that familiar with focus and recomposing but I would think it could cause focus issues on e in a while. You can always toggle your focus points as well.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 26, 2012)

ecphoto said:


> I'm helping out a family member that's broke by shooting their wedding. I did some after wedding pictures for some friends that were married in vegas a long time ago. Those pictures were okay, they loved them, but I've improved and can do better now lol.
> 
> My question now is, should I rely on a single focus point or multiple and let the camera decide?
> 
> ...



Depends on the camera one has, and the focusing system, as well as one's familiarity and proficiency with said AF system. At longer distances, focus isn't nearly as critical as it is at close ranges. If you have a color-aware Nikon that can spot human skin tones by its analysis of RGB values and face detection, AF is "one thing"...if you have a color-blind Canon Rebel, it is "another thing entirely". The lens or lenses in use can also play a part.


----------



## LRYoung (Mar 26, 2012)

Practice practice practice There are a few different methods you can use, Focus using the centre point then recompose, shift the in-camera to the focus point using the camera controls, you can even (if you are feeling brave) manual focus. The point is that any of these can work, if you are practiced with the technique and it's limitations.  The only way to know which one will work for you is to get your camera, and spend a few hours practicing each technique. Think of it like practicing scales when learning the paino.Then let us know which one you found worked best for you


----------



## ecphoto (Mar 26, 2012)

Derrel said:


> ecphoto said:
> 
> 
> > I'm helping out a family member that's broke by shooting their wedding. I did some after wedding pictures for some friends that were married in vegas a long time ago. Those pictures were okay, they loved them, but I've improved and can do better now lol.
> ...


I have a Canon 550D :-(


----------



## chuckdee (Mar 27, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Back Button Focus + Center Focus Point + Focus and Recomposing = Winning



Same.  Sometimes i change the focal point depending on what is behind the subject.


----------



## Deborahmax (Aug 25, 2013)

I am not having much knowledge in Photography but having a friend who is a professional in this. The photography plays a major role in any occasion or an event and provides everlasting memories and remains as a great feel for our entire life. The details posted here are very interesting and I felt very for this sharing here. I would like to share some suggestions on behalf of my friend revealing his thoughts and ideas in the forum.


----------

